# What brand/model is good for a separate HD DVD and Blueray Player?



## rentangz (Jan 24, 2008)

Kind of holding back buying a HD player while battle smoke is still in the air on this HD DVD and Blueray war. So, if I go for HD DVD or Blueray which brand and model is best in its class?any help will be appreciated..


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

As far as HD-DVD, any are very good with HD, but the XA2 is probably the best at upconverting SD.

Blu-ray... take your pick really. It seems all of them have some sort of short-coming. I went with a PS3... which may be the best bang for the buck with supposedly less problems than most other BD players.


----------

